# Mr. Brambleburr Tiddlywinks Reed!



## CharReed (Sep 7, 2011)

I just rescued my hedgie today. First hedgie, though I've been researching and watching them on Youtube for years (since about 2007).

Here are some pics- the good part!









More pics:
https://picasaweb.google.com/106554433323426835564/NewHedgie

I don't have too many questions since I've been lurking on this forum and researching for so long, but I did just want to say hi and introduce myself and Bramble. Bramble is about a year and a half and albino, as you can see. The breeder who rescued him said she quarantined him for mites and he was in good health. I'm going to the vet next week to get him acquainted with them and to get him his first checkup with me.

He seems a smidge on the plump side, but I got him a Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel from Larry  I'm sure it'll arrive in the next few days. He's got a toilet paper tube, food, water, an igloo and a corner potty in there I'm going to try to train him to use. I have him on felt as I've read it's pretty easy to keep clean and wash. I'm planning on washing with vinegar- it cleans everything and it's hedgie safe!

One thing I'm slightly concerned about is him drinking out of the water bottle I got for him. I didn't want to use a dish water bowl because I hear they are piggies and will quickly either poop in it or otherwise knock it over. I tried to show him where the water bottle was and put his nose on it and tap the water and leak some on his head, but he never seemed to make the connection. I plan on listening tonight for the sound of him drinking, but as I'll be sleeping, I may miss it. Any suggestions for making sure he's drinking from it?

I'm really happy with him! I've been letting him acclimate today, though he's extremely friendly and not too disturbed by being woken up (though he does the angry hedgie chuckle shuffle sound). He's been left alone most of the day and I'm going to see if he gets a little more active at night, I'm sure he will.

I look forward to hearing what you guys think!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

CharReed said:


> I just rescued my hedgie today. First hedgie, though I've been researching and watching them on Youtube for years (since about 2007).
> 
> Here are some pics- the good part!
> 
> ...


Hello he is adorable I am surprised you mention creeping on this board for so long and mention the water bottle over the water bowl as most posters here state a water bowl is better for the natural drinking position and overall ability to drink freely. There have been some reports of chipped teeth and tongue injuries from water bottles as well. My girls both have bowls and they never make any mess in the water and I feel so horrible when I had a water bottle because to struggle for such small amounts of water when they can get it so much quicker and comfortably in a water bowl seemed the right way but that is my opinion.

He doesn't look plump at all as long as he doesn't have fatty legs and can ball he is probably a good weight.

What are you planning on feeding the little guy?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to HHC! Bramble is adorable!


----------



## CharReed (Sep 7, 2011)

*TWCOGAR*- Thanks for posting!

Good to hear that they can do a water bowl without making a mess. He doesn't appear to be that messy of a hog so far. I may convert to the water bowl afterall. I'm definitely not a fan of the water bottle I got, it leeks a lot right after you change it. I just heard from various breeder websites and other info that bottles can be a good solution. I've heard about teeth chipping, I just didn't know how common that was. I definitely don't want that to happen for him though! Mostly I just google what I want to know and browse the forum thread that applies to the question I have. It's hard for me to keep up with forums otherwise.

Glad you think he's at a good weight. It's hard for me to judge only from photos and videos online as to what is and isn't a good weight. I've read "ham hocks" are bad though! I do want a wheel in there to give him some way to burn excess energy. I was wondering how they do in critter balls. I had a ferret we bought a critter ball for and she never ran in it. Just sat in it and wouldn't move.

I'm feeding him the same thing the breeder was so he doesn't get an upset tummy, Purina One Cat Food: Chicken and Rice. I've been weary of hedgehog-specific diets, as I've seen a lot of back and forth about them. I just figure high quality cat food with meat as the first ingredient would be good.

*Rainy*- Aww thanks! I was lucky to have found him, he's such a sweet boy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

CharReed said:


> *TWCOGAR*- Thanks for posting!
> 
> Good to hear that they can do a water bowl without making a mess. He doesn't appear to be that messy of a hog so far. I may convert to the water bowl afterall. I'm definitely not a fan of the water bottle I got, it leeks a lot right after you change it. I just heard from various breeder websites and other info that bottles can be a good solution. I've heard about teeth chipping, I just didn't know how common that was. I definitely don't want that to happen for him though! Mostly I just google what I want to know and browse the forum thread that applies to the question I have. It's hard for me to keep up with forums otherwise.
> 
> ...


You would be correct on the diet issue if you choose to switch or add another food do so slowly to avoid any tummy issues.

Hedgehog Commercial foods are horrible, but you'll find many ideas and suggestions in our diet section, truthfully a lot of the hedgehogs diet needs are still a mystery but through experience currently a higher quality cat food with protein around 35% and fat under 15% is the norm.

LarryT a Breeder makes a wonderful smooth surface wheel that is silent and easy to clean you should check out its worth it for your hedgie 

I would avoid the ball hedgehogs eliminate as they run and are more dependent on exploration through smell and withing minutes that ball can be a poop and pee mess and they will be running in their filth and unable to sniff what they smell up close and anoint if they choose. In addition the small air slits can cause their toe nails to get caught and rip out which is no good.

Hedgehogs can vary from around 200Gs to 1000Gs and not be obese its all about their body size and thats why those signs are important to look for 

As for your google it and browse I would express caution as so many opinions vary and some people state things as fact that aren't a few years ago many sites were recommending tea tree oil baths for mites and dry skin. If you didn't know Tea Tree Oil even a drop can be fatal to a hedgehog and many of the front page google searches had sites saying use tea tree oil so bec areful.

I find its best to stick to one place for consistency normally you can get and answer and if you can just be sure to really question anything you find out there to be certain it is accurate


----------



## CharReed (Sep 7, 2011)

*TWCOGAR*- Oh, thanks for all the info. I'm trying to absorb as much info as I can, now that I have Bramble.

I appreciate your letting me know about the running ball. I was worried that it might end up more of a rolling bathroom than a nice tool for the hedgie to explore in. Seems like I should just make a playpen for him instead. I did end up buying the wheel by LarryT today. I'm hoping it'll be here soon, since I live in NC as well 

I try to cross check any information I find to make sure it's current (I use the advanced date search a lot) and agreed upon by a few people, especially from licensed breeders listed on the HC site. Now that I have Bramble, I'll definitely turn to the HC forums for questions. It's great that you can get answers so fast too.

Thanks again for the info, it's appreciated!


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey if using purina one you want kitten its first ingredient is chicken not chicken meal. Should be an easy switch. Also I have a girl that is 800g looks huge compaired to my others but is a good weight for her. He looks good and happy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

connorshogs said:


> Hey if using purina one you want kitten its first ingredient is chicken not chicken meal. Should be an easy switch. Also I have a girl that is 800g looks huge compaired to my others but is a good weight for her. He looks good and happy.


I would disagree as that will be higher in fat and for no reason unless he turns out to be very active with running or underweight. Purina One Pro Plan Chiken and Rice is widely used by man HBA Breeders with great success 

I am in no way and expert though and people like Nancy and Kalandra correct me when I am in error in my postings


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr Brambleburr is gorgeous and he is a lucky hedgie to be in such great hands  Glad that you are here.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to HHC! So happy to have you!

And your new quilled friend is a cutie pie! I want to squeeze him  

Sounds like you have been doing your research, which is great.  This website has helped so many people, me included, and I'm very thankful that I found it! That being said - I wouldn't go so far as saying that you shouldn't look at other hedgie websites. I think it's good to keep an open mind and read around. If you come across anything that you find questionable, just post here to see what other members think. While doing research before I got my hog, I found some really good information on other websites that I hadn't come across here.  

I'm so excited to hear stories about Brambleburr! (Cute name, by the way! lol)


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like your questions have been answered, so I'm just here to welcome you aboard the HHC ship! (It's not really a ship, and most of us aren't sailors, but it sounded like an appropriate statement)

Also, I love that picture of the two of you together! He looks like he's smiling <3


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Cute hedgie and a cute name! I hope we will be seeing lots more of Mr. Brambleburr around here


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  Your hog is stunning and I love his name!  Your wheel will ship today and will arrive no later than this Saturday 9/10/11,thanks for your order!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi and welcome to HHC! Brambleburr is such a cutie!!  

I'm from NC too, btw. So hello, geographical neighbor! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Bramble is such a little cutie! And I love his name. Welcome to HHC-It's good to have you.


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome! What a cute name for a cute little man! I did see you mention that you are using felt for liners. I've heard to stay away from felt as it doesn't hold up very well and fibers can get wrapped around feet. Fleece is usually what people use, and flannel if you sew it to keep loose threads away. Good luck and keep us posted on him!


----------



## CharReed (Sep 7, 2011)

*connorshogs* - Don't worry, even though it's Purina, it's the high quality "Pro Plan" Chicken and Rice formula and the first ingredient is chicken, not chicken meal  Thanks for your concern though. I'd be willing to switch if needed, but it seems this food has everything hedgies need. I'll have to hunt down some live mealworms though, I don't really want to go the freeze-dried route as I hear that can cause impaction.

*TWCOGAR* - Good to hear! That's exactly what I'm feeding him and he seems to love it. I hear him munching on a piece or two every time he comes out of his hidey igloo. 

*Hedgieonboard*- Thank you! Glad to be here!

*hanhan27* - I wanna squeeze him too! But his little quills are a bit irritating on my hands, so I just settle for setting him on my bed and watching him walk around hehe.

I agree. I check around a lot of places. Looking again, I saw that the Hedgehog Central main page was where I got the idea to use a water bottle! Go fig! I did hear him using it last night, so I'll wait a couple of days to see which one he uses/likes more. I could look into a water bottle with plastic nozzle or something, perhaps that's less of a chance of him to hurt his teeth on it?

*ProjectParanoia* - All aboard! (Oh, that's for trains, huh?)  That picture of us was the best in the set, his expression was so cute!

Glad to be here, thanks for the welcome! I'll definitely be sure to transfer all this online attention into extra love for Bramble!

*EryBee* - Thanks! I actually got that name by putting my own name into a "Lord of the Rings Hobbit Name Generator" and out popped "Brambleburr". I thought it sounded like the perfect hedgehog name! 

*LarryT*- Wonderful! Thanks so much Larry! I can't wait to get it. I'm sure he'll be a bit more quiet in his cage at night with the wheel (last night I think he was literally climbing up the walls!). I'm sure Bramble will love it. I'll update you on his progress with the wheel 

*cylaura* - Oh cool, someone else who lives in NC  Nice to meet ya!

*PJM*- Thank you! I'm so happy people enjoy his name. I thought it suited him, I'm glad everyone else does too!

*baileyr2* - Oh, good catch! I'll go out soon and get some fleece. When I bought the felt, I just got the two mixed up in my mind, goes to show why I need to write things down! I only spent $2 on it, so no loss really. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## CharReed (Sep 7, 2011)

I thought I'd post a little about Bramble on his first day.

He is definitely nocturnal, I can tell you that much! He was up all night getting into mischief and I woke up several times to check on him when I heard him climbing up the walls of his cage or banging about with his head in a toilet paper tube (I took it off for him since he didn't seem to be able to get it off himself). 

I heard him eating, drinking from the water bottle and he pooped (and managed to get it everywhere, including the wall behind his cage!), so he's doing all the hedgie functions he needed to do. I'm going to look into different kinds of water bottles, as well as just keeping his water bowl in the cage for him to use. I'll keep an eye for which one he appears to use/like more. 

LarryT's wheel should come in tomorrow, so I'll be happy for him to have it to run on at night. I love watching hedgies run, so that should be pretty adorable! 

Thanks for all the well wishes and welcomes. I'm glad to finally be a part of the hedgie community! <3


----------

